# Mogadore reservoir



## SteveinCanton (Aug 19, 2012)

just a heads up, the DNR posted public hunting signs all around Mogadore Reservoir this week. Starting in the fall the land is going to be open for bow hunting only.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

GOOD DEAL


----------

